# Truescale Imperial Fist Charity Auction



## Lamenter (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I wouldn't normally post links to my own auction listings here but this is a bit of a special case. I'm trying to get as many people as possible to view and hopefully bid on my Charity Auction in support of the Birmingham Dogs Home.

The auction is for a one of a kind Truescale (Artscale is the more accurate term) Imperial Fist Space Marine. This miniature is the result of collaborative work between me (Simon Black) of MasteroftheForge.com and Rafael García Marín also known as Volomir (volomir.blogspot.com).

The conversion is broader than usual and measures 40mm from the bottom of the foot to the top of the head (50mm overall including the base), whereas a standard Space Marine miniature typically measures 32mm tall. The model is representative of a Veteran Sergeant of the Imperial Fists with suitable battle honours, carrying a Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield. The head is attached by a small strong magnet allowing the facing direction of the head to be altered.

Both mine and Rafael websites feature conversion pics and stage by stage painting blog posts should you be interested in seeing them.

Please take a minute to help me promote the auction by telling anyone and everyone you know who may be interested, even if it's just to look (more pics in the listing).

100% of the proceeds will be going to the Birmingham Dogs Home, who sadly need all the money they can get this time of year. The auction will last 10 days.

Here's the link to the actual auction link for anyone interested in bidding: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200867791829

I'm also listing my Inquisitor and Truescale Grey Knight as a second auction to help boost the final donation. They're not as well painted but the conversions and rather nice if I do say so myself: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200867874124






































Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to give. Fingers crossed it'll fetch a nice price.

Lamenter.


----------

